# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Mar/April '20 Lite Challenge: The old Treham

## Antoine.L

Hi everyone,

Here is my entry for the Mar/April Lite Challenge:

It's a shame that this old treham (last of his breed) did his last ham. Fortunatly, the ham is well keep by the watch of the Five Kitthell.

The legend says that someone who can eat one single slice of this ham get the omniscience for five second and then, die in excruciating pain.

Maybe is that why there is not so much left...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bindusara

i like that!

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the challenge!  Very interesting.

----------


## Styescape

I like the concept, the additional top view of the tree is really cool!

----------


## Antoine.L

Thanks you, 

I'll make it a bit clean, and maybe add shadows. 
For now, I want to keep it monochrome.

----------


## RenflowerGrapx

I love this entry.
I would like to see if there is a way to make the two "circles" interacteach other.
Not necessarily an "infinite symbol" but something on that wave.

----------


## Antoine.L

Final version, Just in time... I just did a huge rush on it this afternoon to get close to what I wanted.

### Latest WIP ###


Good luck to everyone for this lite challenge.

----------


## Bogie

Love the coloring, great job!!

----------


## jshoer

Really nice.  :Smile:

----------

